# [SOLVED] Jak sformatować pendrive usb pod linuxem?

## Xywa

Witam,

Miałem pewien problem przy przenoszoniu pliku video z Gentoo na PS3. Na laptopie jest OK, na PS3 w połowie odtwarzania pokazuje się błąd.

Pomyślałem sobie że może przeformatowanie napędu rozwiąże problem.

Cfdisk nie mógł otworzyć /dev/sdc ale fdisk dał radę - były na nim 4 partycje. Wykasowałem wszytsko, zrobiłem nową dużą 4GB, system FAT32, następnie:

```
 mkfs -t vfat /dev/sdc1
```

i teoretycznie działa, ale po włożeniu pendrive KDE widzi teraz 2 napędy (SanDisk Cruzer Blade) którego nie mogę zamontować oraz (3.7 Removable Media) którą mogę zamontować, ale znowu plik po przegraniu na pendrive a potem na PS3 pokazuje podczas odtwarzania że jest uszkodzony.

Pytania

1) Dlaczego pomimo niskopoziomowego fdisk -> kde widzi 2 napędy, a PS3 widzi 1 napęd? Jak sformatować prawidłowo pendrive usb pod linuxem, bo coś robie chyba źle?

2) Czy jest coś do testowania pamięci pendriva, żebym miał pewność czy problem jest z pendrivem czy plik wygenerowany przez kdenlive nie działa do końca pod PS3. Poniżej moja próba z fsck.vfat /dev/sdc1

```
# fsck.vfat /dev/sdc1

dosfsck 3.0.12, 29 Oct 2011, FAT32, LFN

/dev/sdc1: 0 files, 1/975498 clusters
```

Last edited by Xywa on Sat Jun 02, 2012 1:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Garrappachc

Jeśli chcesz koniecznie z konsoli, to musisz sobie fdiskiem poustawiać partycje a następnie sformatować mkfs.vfat. Powinno śmigać.

Chociaż ja polecam jakiś graficzny tool - np. kpartitionmanager.

----------

## Xywa

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Jeśli chcesz koniecznie z konsoli, to musisz sobie fdiskiem poustawiać partycje a następnie sformatować mkfs.vfat. Powinno śmigać.
> 
> Chociaż ja polecam jakiś graficzny tool - np. kpartitionmanager.

 

W końcu zaskoczyło. Graficzny tool nie działał na początku, nie działał nawet cfsdisk - tylko surowy fdisk.

Później wybrałem też (ale nie jestem pewien 100% że własnie to pomogło):

```
o   create a new empty DOS partition table
```

i zaskoczyło. Po tym napęd jest już widoczy zarówno pod cfdisk jak i pod kpartitionmanager, ale dokończyłem dzieła pod fdisk.

Co podwójnej nazwy pomogło sformatowanie dysku z opcją -n (nazwa) i teraz kde widzi to jako 1 dysk, tylko że teraz byłem ograniczony do nazwy z 11 liter (wcześniej było więcej).

Wcześniej był jakiś dziwny system plików (bodajże Novell) i 4 partycje łącznie.

W każdym razie już działa. [SOLVED]

----------

